# Boots too stiff for beginner?



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Ions are great


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not a deal if it's too much boot for you and or doesn't fit properly. Give boots more attention as they are your key to comfort AND your riding.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm pretty set on just waiting next year and trying a whole bunch on.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

stiff boots are just more helpful with responsive and percision...especially if you are more of a fr then stiff, if ur a park rat, jibbing nut go with softer....ya know right tool for the job.


----------

